# Rep Points



## rwm088 (Mar 26, 2013)

Trying to figure what it all means since I have seen some people on here with over 100 posts but their rep points looked like -76474. Need someone to explain in detail what the rep points are all about. Asked about it once before and no one ever responded...


----------



## Arnold (Mar 26, 2013)

rwm088, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 26, 2013)

Rep points are to reward  or agree with something someone said  helpful or funny or just a cool post. Act like a dick and you get a lot of negative rep points and then you're online persona is ruined, and the only way you can recover from that is massive amounts of drugs and alcohol.

GICH


----------



## charley (Mar 26, 2013)

_*Welcome!!!*_


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 26, 2013)

or you can recover by posting attractive naked girl photos. posting pictures of trannies will further tank your rep points


----------



## rwm088 (Mar 26, 2013)

Haha, gotcha gotcha. Thanks!


----------



## brazey (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## futureMrO (May 6, 2013)

not to bring up an old thread but how do i give someone rep points?


----------



## the_predator (May 7, 2013)

Click on the little star looking thing in the lower left hand corner of the entire post box of the person you want to give rep point to(positive or negative).


----------

